# Retired standardbred?



## minister man (Jan 14, 2007)

As I mentioned in a differnt post, I am shopping for a new mount. 

I learned yesterday of a stable near here that takes in Standardbreds that aren't fast enough to race. They are often between 3-4 years old. She takes them to her stable and puts one month of riding training in them, and doesn't rehome them until they will walk, trot, and canter, under saddle. Then she sells them for a really good price ( between 500- 800$). 


Anyone ever have a retired standardbred? what did you think of him? Do you think they would make a good horse for a fellow that just wants to ride around, like through the woods, allong a country road or across a field?


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh, sure, I've ridden a bunch. Most are excellent, only rode one who would start to pace when she got excited. She'd toss her nose up and pace, it was ... interesting to feel her rocking like that under you, but no big deal and that's pretty much the worst vice I've ever seen in one - no biggie, just weird.

When I lived in Orlando, the mounted police there used retired Standardbreds, they like them because they are so steady and easy to work with.
DH never did ride with me often, but when I was working on a dude-type ranch and could get him to go out with me, he always took this one Standardbred mare. She was responsive but quiet, totally trustworthy and narrow enough to not strain his knees at all. They are nice horses.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I've known people who had Standardbreds and liked them, said they were sensible and pretty easy.

That said, I would not consider 30 days under saddle to produce a reliable riding horse and my feeling is that a horse this young is also likely to not be as reliable as something older.

If you want a pleasant, reliable trail horse for occasional riding, you need to look for something that is doing that specific job successfully already ... not one that might be suitable.


----------



## minister man (Jan 14, 2007)

We have started 2 riding horses from scratch, so I know that a month training doesn't make it reliable, but it would make him started. Then, to me, he just needs to log miles. I know that 3-4 is young, but she has older ones too, So we would just have to see what she has. I was just thinking the longer He raced the harder to rehablitate him it might be. The guy I was talking to says that they are great, because they are use to different people handling them, the noise and comotion at the track, and being handled so much. That part sounds reasonable. It is just hard for me to believe that most of them are just put down if they can't race. I read that the amish sometimes get them for their carriage horses too.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

minister man said:


> I read that the amish sometimes get them for their carriage horses too.


We have several Amish communities in the area and you will often see Standardbreds as their buggy horse. I've always heard good things about the dispositions and the vet I used to have had several as clients and said they were always easy to deal with.


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

have always thought they were outstanding, with great, if somewhat workmanlike, temperaments...


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

30 days under saddle in this case does not mean 30 days training. A Standardbred headed for the track would have extensive ground work and be well broke to harness. It would have been exposed to all sorts of loud noise and strange situations. He'll be trained to shoe and trailer and will have stable manners.

It doesn't take much to turn a solid driving horse that has been well socialized into a good riding horse.

No, he's not going to be a finished horse, but he's not a half-broke mustang, either.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

The Amish around here all use standardbreds for their wagons and buggies. Almost all I saw in Indiana were also standardbreds. Had neighbors that had them off the track but they didn't ride. The horses were strickly pasture ornaments.


----------



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

I had a pacer off the track. I got her to go into a trot - but when she got spooked she would take off at a pace. GREAT for a beginner rider(trail riding with my children) unlike a gallop or trot that bounces you off the saddle the pace swiches you side to side - really cool.

She was very calm - sold her to a lady who had 2 knee replacements. She taught her to spread her legs out to lower her back so that she could mount her. 

I would get one again


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Had a trainer tell us to come and get a couple of his once who weren't fast enough on the track. Gelding & a mare. The mare had a very bad disposition so we didn't take her. The gelding we took & delivered to my niece who was horseless at the time. She was riding him the next day. Has done everything with him...trails, parades, sleigh rides, buggy rides, fun shows, ponied her future young colts & fillies off him and she still has him (he's probably in his early 20's now). She wouldn't sell him for any amount of money.

I rode him a couple of times, very rough trot (dang near fell off the first time, mainly because I wasn't expecting it nor had I adjusted the stirrups so that I could use them) but walked out at a good pace and a nice canter.


----------



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

I loved to buy them from the auction to break and re-sell. They were easy as pie to start under saddle since they were already used to just about everything. They don't seem to have as many racing related lamenesses as off the track tb's and they were just nice horses all around. Only trouble I ever had was some of them were reluctant to canter. Once they learned that they were fine. 
And I was very fussy about who bought a horse from me and I didn't have a problem selling one with 30 days riding to even a confident beginner. Once they learned something it stayed learned and they didn't seem to test you and get silly like other horses might.


----------



## minister man (Jan 14, 2007)

I want to visit the closest track today to kind of spread the word that we were looking for a young horse that was too slow to race. First few barns we went to took our name incase they heard of anything. Then we went to a barn that had a 3 year old filly, raced as a two year old qualified but was too slow. They waited and raced her as a three year old, and she raced well but was still too slow. To make a long story shorter, she is now in our barn. She is a beutiful bay that they had raised from a foal. She passes her feet when asked, leads like a pro.

Put the saddle on her back, and she didn't even notice! Anyhow, I am going to give her a bit to settle in before I try riding her, but I don't think it will be that bad.......,maybe. I just might harness her for a driving horse...... always wanted one of those.. drove lots of work horses, it can't be that different, Can it?


----------



## CheerfulMom4 (May 21, 2008)

Congrats on your new girl! I've been around quite a few standardbreds and they were calm and easy to work with.
Different breed but I once had an off the track thoroughbred, nothing spooked her and she was great to handle.


----------



## minister man (Jan 14, 2007)

I rode the mare today. My daughter was on her back yesterday, and this morning and I lead her around. I mounted up myself this afternoon. I could tell that she was nervous, I weigh a lot more than my daughter. She seemed ok, but she didn't want to move off. After some encouragement, she did. When she was heading towards the barn she walked along well. I got my daughter to lead her the other direction in the ring, and let her go. Somehow I was expecting the first ride to go better, but I guess we have some work to do!


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

I'll bet it goes pretty smooth. The one who described them as having "workmanlike" temperments got it pretty much spot on. They like their jobs and aim to please.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

the price on horses is about to tank in eastern Canada, there will be lots of "off the track" horses if plans afoot here come to reality (McGinty, remember the name). i would be holding on for a while longer if you can.


----------



## minister man (Jan 14, 2007)

Does anyone know what I would need to look for for harness for her to be able to pull a small carriage type wagon? I might have to get that before I would know what I need for harness, I am not sure. I have only worked with draft horses as far as harness goes, and I am sure draft harness would be over kill. I would guess that a standardbred would wear "horse size driving harness"? is that correct?

I do have a single horse sleigh, do I need collar or breast harness?


----------



## CheerfulMom4 (May 21, 2008)

I don't know anything about harnesses but I think your first ride was awesome, she didn't buck!


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

ford major said:


> the price on horses is about to tank in eastern Canada, there will be lots of "off the track" horses if plans afoot here come to reality (McGinty, remember the name). i would be holding on for a while longer if you can.


I was just curious as to why the horse prices are about to tank?


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

minister man said:


> Does anyone know what I would need to look for for harness for her to be able to pull a small carriage type wagon? I might have to get that before I would know what I need for harness, I am not sure. I have only worked with draft horses as far as harness goes, and I am sure draft harness would be over kill. I would guess that a standardbred would wear "horse size driving harness"? is that correct?
> 
> I do have a single horse sleigh, do I need collar or breast harness?


Horse sized single driving harness is what you would need to look for, breast collar rather than collar and hames. That should work with any buggy or sleigh that is set up for a single horse.

Driving a light horse is very little different than driving a team of work horses other than you have one horse with two lines rather than two horses. Plus the reaction times are going to be quicker with a light horse than with a team of work horses.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

minister man said:


> I rode the mare today. My daughter was on her back yesterday, and this morning and I lead her around. I mounted up myself this afternoon. I could tell that she was nervous, I weigh a lot more than my daughter. She seemed ok, but she didn't want to move off. After some encouragement, she did. When she was heading towards the barn she walked along well. I got my daughter to lead her the other direction in the ring, and let her go. Somehow I was expecting the first ride to go better, but I guess we have some work to do!


Sounds like the first ride went great. :goodjob:


----------



## minister man (Jan 14, 2007)

So harness something like this? 

Amazon.com: Tough-1 Nylon Horse Harness: Pet Supplies


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Yes, that style. However, I do recommend leather rather than nylon or biothane as if a horse happens to get down or tangled in nylon, they can get cut/burned with it ... nylon will burn (rope burns) and will cut an animal as it is almost impossible to break. Leather will not burn as bad and will usually break in a bad accident rather than cut. I have used nylon harness, but only on really well broke horses.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

PM me if you are looking for a horse size harness. I bought one to fit my 16 hand gelding many years ago, never used it and have sold all the horses this spring so I really have no need for it.

It is leather.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Remember that your mare won't have any idea what it means for you to squeeze her with your leg - that she moved out at all with a rider on her with no real preparation is awesome, a great first ride! She really has no idea what you want from her when you are on her.


----------



## minister man (Jan 14, 2007)

when I worked draft horses, we made a clicking sound or told them to 'git up" or something when we wanted them to move off. Does anyone know how they move a race horse forward? do they just slap them with the reins or whip? I am thinking it would be too noisy at the track to talk to them, but I never gave it any thought before.


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

ford major said:


> the price on horses is about to tank in eastern Canada, there will be lots of "off the track" horses if plans afoot here come to reality (McGinty, remember the name). i would be holding on for a while longer if you can.


Hey FM, can I ask why you think the price is about to tank on horses in Canada, we have been having a pretty lively discussion about slaughter and the impact on the prices of horse, am suprised you guys would see a downslide since I think slaughter is still going on up North?


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

minister man said:


> when I worked draft horses, we made a clicking sound or told them to 'git up" or something when we wanted them to move off. Does anyone know how they move a race horse forward? do they just slap them with the reins or whip? I am thinking it would be too noisy at the track to talk to them, but I never gave it any thought before.


It varies from trainer to trainer, but I doubt forward will be your problem.

Have someone at her head. She will not understand at first that there is more then one desired speed, which is fast. You'll have to teach her.
Just putting more weight behind her will not let her know that you want something different. It won't slow her down, she'll just break her heart (and maybe something else) trying. 
She'll learn very quickly, everything is different from a track and a sulky, but do take the time to gently teach her she has more then one speed.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

farmgirl6 said:


> Hey FM, can I ask why you think the price is about to tank on horses in Canada, we have been having a pretty lively discussion about slaughter and the impact on the prices of horse, am suprised you guys would see a downslide since I think slaughter is still going on up North?



the horse racing industry here in Ontario has been tied to casino's and received revenue from the deal. this deal is apparently ending sending the racing industry into ruin. only the best of the best will make the cut, rest will be going cheap (have seen it before and was not pretty)


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

ford major said:


> the horse racing industry here in Ontario has been tied to casino's and received revenue from the deal. this deal is apparently ending sending the racing industry into ruin. only the best of the best will make the cut, rest will be going cheap (have seen it before and was not pretty)


interesting, is it because gambling is way off because of the economy or the entire set up in not condusive to a healthy horse racing industry?


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

gambling industry has lobbied to cut the horse industry out of the equation, right now they get a percentage of the slot machine take to fund the purses and track upkeep (casinos are at the track) now the big boys want to move from the track to the cities. thus multi millions that were injected into horse racing are now going to go elsewhere.


----------

